# Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*

						Ende der 1990er fast abgeschrieben und 2001 nur sechs Milliarden US-Dollar wert, ist Apple nun das erste Unternehmen der Geschichte, das einen Börsenwert von einer Billion US-Dollar erreicht hat. Zu verdanken hat Apple das den Produkten iPod, iPhone und iPad, die alle noch unter Steve Jobs vorgestellt wurden. Im September stehen neue Geräte unter dem Motto "iPhone 2018" an.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*


----------



## RivaTNT2 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*

Man kann von Apple halten was man will, aber sie wissen wie man Geld verdient. Hab denen auch mal versehentlich in Japan 5€ für einen Steckdosen-Adapter gezahlt


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*

Und dann bauen die so einen Schrott:


> Dem neuen Modell fehlt im Vergleich zum Vorgänger wohl ein nützlicher Anschluss: Wie iFixit  feststellt, hat das MacBook Pro 2018 keinen Datenrettungs-Port auf der  Hauptplatine. Das bedeutet: Fährt der Mac wegen eines Defekts nicht mehr  hoch, lassen sich die Daten von der SSD-Festplatte nicht retten.





> Die Festplatte lässt sich auch nicht entnehmen, um die Daten anderweitig zu retten:


MacBook Pro 2018: News, Release, Preis - COMPUTER BILD ?

Schämt Euch!
Jobs dreht sich im Grab rum.


----------



## Lelwani (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*

bei lauter lemmingen und produkten zu völlig überzogenen preisen kein wunder.


----------



## paladin60 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*

Laut diesem Artikel war Apple nicht die erste Firma die diesen Wert erreicht hat.
PetroChina did not fare well after reaching $1 trillion in market cap

Ist schon interessant, vor nicht mal 20 Jahren standen sie kurz vor der Pleite und jetzt ist es das wertvollste Unternehmen der Welt und das durch ein Telefon.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*

Noch nie etwas von Apple gekauft oder besessen. Mag die Marke einfach nicht.

Ihre Marketingabteilung ist dennoch Gold wert.


----------



## Eckism (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und dann bauen die so einen Schrott:
> 
> 
> MacBook Pro 2018: News, Release, Preis - COMPUTER BILD ?
> ...



Ein Unternehmen hat nix davon, wenn du selbst was mit den Geräten anstellen kannst. Einschicken, reparieren lassen und dafür bezahlen...nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*



paladin60 schrieb:


> und das durch ein Telefon.


Nee, das war wohl Steve Jobs.


Eckism schrieb:


> Ein Unternehmen hat nix davon, wenn du selbst was  mit den Geräten anstellen kannst. Einschicken, reparieren lassen und  dafür bezahlen...nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


 Ja, ich weiß, was lange hält, bringt uns kein Geld.
Was für eine perverse Einstellung.


----------



## Cosmas (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*

Da kann man mal sehen, wie pervers, spekulativ und manipulativ der Börsenhandel eigentlich ist und wie man den "Wert" eines Unternehmens künstlich über jede Proportion, zum eigentlichen Volumen, Rücklagen etc aufblasen kann, wenn man nur genug...WTF fast 5 Milliarden!... Aktien raushaut. 

Dazu das Marketing und der kreierte Kult um mittelmäßige Produkte, 
die den Leuten die massivst überzogenen Preisgelder aus den Taschen ziehen und die Zombies teilweise jedes Jahr vor den Läden stehen, um "das Neueste" zu bekommen und sich dafür halb gegenseitig die Schädel einschlagen.


Zum Glück, war ich noch nie Apple-Käufer, aber gegen ein paar gute Äpfel ausm Obstgarten hätte ich jetzt nichts, die wachsen nach, sind gesund und günstig..also alles andere als der Mist von dem Verein mit dem Angefressen Apfel als Logo, bei dem "Reperaturen" bald noch teurer sind, als ein neues Gerät und die sind schon teuer genug.


----------



## Mylo (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*

Da sieht man wieso die Analysten immer so bemüht sind positive Nachrichten und Gerüchte zu verbreiten. Sollen die von mir aus 10 Billionen wert sein. Ihre Produkte werden immer schlechter und sinnloser. Lemminge freuen sich aber trotzdem über ihre Statussymbole. 

Einfach nur traurig unsere Gesellschaft!


----------



## efdev (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*



Eckism schrieb:


> Ein Unternehmen hat nix davon, wenn du selbst was mit den Geräten anstellen kannst. Einschicken, reparieren lassen und dafür bezahlen...nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Es geht ja nicht mal ums selber reparieren aber deine Daten sind halt jetzt im Arsch was vorher noch zu retten war.
Grundsätzlich sind die Produkte nicht schlecht auch wenn zu teuer, aber die letzen 2-3 Jahre ging es mMn. steil bergab und die meisten Nutzer der Produkte die ich kenne sehen es genauso.


----------



## Mylo (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*



efdev schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht mal ums selber reparieren aber deine Daten sind halt jetzt im Arsch was vorher noch zu retten war.
> Grundsätzlich sind die Produkte nicht schlecht auch wenn zu teuer, aber die letzen 2-3 Jahre ging es mMn. steil bergab und die meisten Nutzer der Produkte die ich kenne sehen es genauso.



Ist Apple völlig egal. Die wissen dass die Pro User zu wenige sind. Daher wurden alle "Pro Supports" abgestellt und nur noch auf den Mainstream gesetzt. Die denken wohl nicht so weit und kaufen ohne ende. Aber wegen zu hohen Mieten rum heulen.....


----------



## nibi030 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*



efdev schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht mal ums selber reparieren aber deine Daten sind halt jetzt im Arsch was vorher noch zu retten war.
> Grundsätzlich sind die Produkte nicht schlecht auch wenn zu teuer, aber die letzen 2-3 Jahre ging es mMn. steil bergab und die meisten Nutzer der Produkte die ich kenne sehen es genauso.



Hmmm..... also ich habe keine Apple Geräte, bzw  nicht mehr und verstehe diese leidenschaftliche Diskussion hier nicht so ganz. 

Es  mag Kunden geben die nicht zufrieden sind...die hat man aber bei jedem Herstellen und egal welcher Produktkategorie. So kenne ich einen haufen Leute die ein Samsung Galaxy haben und das spätestens nach 18 Monaten verfluchen. Geht mir aber mit meinen Thinkpads genauso. Habe jetzt das dritte mal in Folge ein Thinkpad und das dritte mal in Folge war etwas. Beim ersten war der Akku nach 3 Wochen hin, beim zweiten das Keyboard und bei meinem aktuellen X1 das Mainboard... leider muss ich nehmen was die Company bestellt und das ist im geschäftlichen Bereich immer: Dell, Apple oder Lenovo. Ich kotze langsam... in meiner alten Firma hatten wir MBP, nicht eines davon ist mir je kaputt gegangen.

Wegen den Daten: auch Lenovo ist das völlig egal ob da Daten drauf sind...die machen dir die Platte platt und das beim on site Enterprise Support, der ein vielfaches vom erweiterten  Consumer Support kostet.

Ich mag Apple nicht preisen, ich bin da leidenschaftslos... aber irgend etwas scheinen die ja auch richtig zu machen


----------



## efdev (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*



nibi030 schrieb:


> Wegen den Daten: auch Lenovo ist das völlig egal ob da Daten drauf sind...die machen dir die Platte platt und das beim on site Enterprise Support, der ein vielfaches vom erweiterten  Consumer Support kostet.
> 
> Ich mag Apple nicht preisen, ich bin da leidenschaftslos... aber irgend etwas scheinen die ja auch richtig zu machen


Das hat bei mir auch nichts mit leidenschaft zu tun, es ist halt ein Punkt der einfach schlechter geworden ist und das ist *********************. 
Die anderen Hersteller sind meistens auch kein Stück besser, da hast du völlig recht, aber das macht eine verschlechterung bei den MacPro auch nicht besser( 2 USB C Anschlüsse für alles was ist daran Pro?  Und der Verlust des Mangetsteckers für das Ladekabel).


Und wenn ich schon Mist kaufe (sind gefühlt alle Notebooks an irgendeiner Stelle) dann wenigstens den günstigen Mist 
In meinem Fall sogar ein gebrauchtes Thinkpad günstiger ging nicht mehr 

War übrigens gestern nur einen Klick vom iPad 2018 entfernt, aber leider ist das Surface Go gut geworden und da muss ich nicht den Apple Pen benutzen


----------



## nibi030 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*



efdev schrieb:


> War übrigens gestern nur einen Klick vom iPad 2018 entfernt, aber leider ist das Surface Go gut geworden und da muss ich nicht den Apple Pen benutzen



wtf.. ok, ich hätte keines von beiden genommen. Das ipad ist nur ein Spielzeug und das Surface habe ich in schon zu vielen Meetings durch den Raum fliegen sehen...   Das Ding ist mir einfach viel zu windig und die Halterung ist nunmal eben so schlecht, das die Teile dauern umfallen oder gleich ganz vom Tisch fliegen.

Aber ich will es dir nicht madig machen und hoffe du hast Freude an dem Gerät....bezahlbar ist es ja


----------



## efdev (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*



nibi030 schrieb:


> Aber ich will es dir nicht madig machen und hoffe du hast Freude an dem Gerät....bezahlbar ist es ja



Das sind beide darum ging es auch bei der Auswahl, die Pro Geräte sind bei beiden für mich zu teuer für das spätere Aufgabenfeld.
Windig sagt mir jetzt nichts  bei der Halterung -> wird sich zeigen aber immerhin hat es eine (das Pro 4, nicht weit von mir entfernt, hat zumindest damit bisher noch keine Probleme dafür andere :ugly) und der magnetische Stift klingt auch zu verlockend.


----------



## Eckism (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*



efdev schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht mal ums selber reparieren aber deine Daten sind halt jetzt im Arsch was vorher noch zu retten war.
> Grundsätzlich sind die Produkte nicht schlecht auch wenn zu teuer, aber die letzen 2-3 Jahre ging es mMn. steil bergab und die meisten Nutzer der Produkte die ich kenne sehen es genauso.



Ich denke schon, das Apple Dir die Daten gegen einen "kleinen" Betrag auslesen und sichern kann.


----------



## efdev (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*



Eckism schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, das Apple Dir die Daten gegen einen "kleinen" Betrag auslesen und sichern kann.



Das kann jeder der die Chips ablötet und in das passende Gerät steckt so etwas gibt es auch


----------



## Eckism (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*



efdev schrieb:


> Das kann jeder der die Chips ablötet und in das passende Gerät steckt so etwas gibt es auch



Du denkst doch wohl nicht, das jemand 2,5 Tausend für den Mist hinblättert und dann in ne Bastelwerkstatt geht?


----------



## bewdde (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*

Uh diese News passt aber einigen Möchtegern Experten in diversen Foren überhaupt nicht. 

Bin persönlich sehr zufrieden mit den Apple Produkten die ich hier rumliegen habe, ich weiß das passt nicht ins Weltbild mancher Personen, aber trotzdem sollte man seine Meinung äußern und andere daran teilhaben lassen. 

Man könnte vielleicht aber auch mal über den Tellerrand gucken und sich fragen warum viele Menschen zu Apple greifen, natürlich gibt es dort einige die sich durch Marketing etc. blenden lassen, aber es gibt mit Sicherheit auch mehr als genügend andere (wozu ich mich zähle) die es sich kaufen weil es schlicht funktioniert und man einfach vollkommen zufrieden ist.

Die Preise sind natürlich überzogen, da braucht man sich nichts vormachen, aber wenn es einem das Wert ist, warum nicht ? Leben und leben lassen ...

Dieser Text ist übrigens auf einem HP Elitebook geschrieben worden, nicht wenn man sich nacher wieder irgendwas anhören muss.


----------



## fire2002de (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*

*hust* Backup. Ich finde es schon recht amüsant wie die ganzen anti Apple Leute sich das Maul zerfetzen xD wahrscheinlich auch noch "Insider" Infos und selbst 60 Jahre als Analyst tätig gewesen xD nirgends ist es einfacher seine Daten zusichern, ein defektes Gerät wechseln zulassen und oder ein vernünftiges Os am laufen zuhaben.... man muss sich mit nichts beschäftigen und dennoch lauft die Kiste wunderbar... klar gibt es Sachen die nerven können, aber letztendlich macht eine Marketingabteilung nicht alles aus... den auch jedes negative Argument wird bei Apple aufs extremste ausgeschlachtet. "irgendwasGATE" ist doch schon bei Apple negativ News normal... Apple verdient nicht nur so gut weil sie hohe Preis an den Tag legen (ja die preise sind zweifelsohne heftig , keine frage ) irgend etwas müssen sie ja richtig machen. 
zu den "verrückten" am Apple Store bei erscheinen einer neuen Generation, schon mal gesehen was die mit ihrer Warterei verdienen? 
verrückt ja, lukrativ definitiv! es gibt viele verrückte arten Geld zuverdienen aber das ist wohl die einfachste 
...und mir kann erzählen wer will, aber was Steve Jobs mit Apple angestellt hat, wiederholt niemand so schnell! Das verdient Respekt! 

Leute, seht das alles entspannter, es ist nur eine Firma mit der ihr nichts zutun haben wollt aber grundsätzlich deren News öffnet nur um zu meckern... 
das ist dann sinnvoll? 

mfg schönes Wochenende


----------



## Gamer090 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*

Glückwunsch Apple  Ich habe uwar ein iPhone SE aber das habe ich gebraucht gekauft  Apple hat mit mir also (noch) keinen Cent verdient und Nein die der Verkauf von Daten findet bei Apple nihct statt, Quelle: HAbe deren Nutzungsbedingungen durchgelesen von iCloud! (Kein Scherz habe ich wirklich!)


----------



## Adi1 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*

Naja,

ein Börsenwert ist immer nur ein momentane Aufnahme des spekulativen Wertes 

Ohne in die Bilanz des Unternehmens zu schauen, sagt dass eigentlich überhaupt nichts aus 

Sicherlich bauen die gute Produkte,

diese sind durch den Hype allerdings völlig überbewertet/überteuert 

Die lassen ihren Mist auch nur billig in China produzieren,
echte Marken gibt es doch heute gar nicht mehr,
wird doch alles dort unten zusammengeschustert


----------



## Mephisto_xD (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja,
> 
> ein Börsenwert ist immer nur ein momentane Aufnahme des spekulativen Wertes
> 
> Ohne in die Bilanz des Unternehmens zu schauen, sagt dass eigentlich überhaupt nichts aus


Meh, das gilt für alles. Geld selbst ist ja nur von Wert, weil die Leute drauf "spekulieren" dass sie es gegen was sinnvolles eintauschen können. Selbst für Gold & Co. gilt das.


bewdde schrieb:


> Bin persönlich sehr zufrieden mit den Apple Produkten die ich hier rumliegen habe, ich weiß das passt nicht ins Weltbild mancher Personen, aber trotzdem sollte man seine Meinung äußern und andere daran teilhaben lassen.
> 
> Man könnte vielleicht aber auch mal über den Tellerrand gucken und sich fragen warum viele Menschen zu Apple greifen, natürlich gibt es dort einige die sich durch Marketing etc. blenden lassen, aber es gibt mit Sicherheit auch mehr als genügend andere (wozu ich mich zähle) die es sich kaufen weil es schlicht funktioniert und man einfach vollkommen zufrieden ist.


Richtig. Ich würde mir nie einen Mac als Zockerkiste kaufen, denn am PC will ich basteln, schrauben aufrüsten und mich mit exotischen Betriebssystemen plagen.

Aber mein Handy soll funktionieren. Mein vorheriger Androide tat das nicht, also habe ich zu einem gebrauchten iPhone gegriffen: Und siehe, da solange man das macht, was Apple vorgesehen hat, funktioniert alles tadellos und wunderbar flüssig. Daher würde ich momentan auch in Zukunft wieder zu einem Apfelgerät greifen.


----------



## Adi1 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Richtig. Ich würde mir nie einen Mac als Zockerkiste kaufen, denn am PC will ich basteln, schrauben aufrüsten und mich mit exotischen Betriebssystemen plagen.
> 
> Aber mein Handy soll funktionieren. Mein vorheriger Androide tat das nicht, also habe ich zu einem gebrauchten iPhone gegriffen: Und siehe, da solange man das macht, was Apple vorgesehen hat, funktioniert alles tadellos und wunderbar flüssig. Daher würde ich momentan auch in Zukunft wieder zu einem Apfelgerät greifen.



Egal, was Du jetzt kaufst,

durch den permanenten Zugang zum Netz,

verblöden die Leute immer schneller 

Einige zahlen halt mehr dafür


----------



## RtZk (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*

Die iPhones und iPads sind einfach top und in ihrer jeweiligen Kategorie immer noch State of the Art. 
IOS ist einfach das perfekte Betriebsystem für 99% aller Nutzer. Einmal hatte ich ein Android Smartphone, einmal und nie wieder, Akku war nach 2 Jahren so am Arsch das es von 60% auf 0% in wenigen Minuten Belastung (Google Maps) gefallen ist, Betriebsystem war unnötig kompliziert und außer Viren runterladen haben einem die "Freiheiten" von Android gar nichts gebracht, Lautsprecher war auch schnell am Ende und konnte nicht einmal im Ansatz die Versprechungen des Herstellers erfüllen und grotten langsam war es auch noch. Mein jetziges iPhone 6s habe ich seit bald 3 Jahren und bis auf das es etwas langsamer geworden ist, ist gar nichts passiert und es ist darauf Verlass das es auch funktioniert. Mein iPad 2 habe ich auch schon seit zig Jahren und hat mir Jahrelang gute Dienste geleistet, von denen man mit den mülligen Android Tablets nur träumen kann, mittlerweile ein iPad Pro 10.5 bestellt, das mein iPad 2 jetzt mal ablösen darf, selten hat sich etwas so rentiert zu kaufen. 
Die Macs sind allerdings der reinste Müll.


----------



## Starcook (4. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*



RtZk schrieb:


> Die iPhones und iPads sind einfach top und in ihrer jeweiligen Kategorie immer noch State of the Art.
> IOS ist einfach das perfekte Betriebsystem für 99% aller Nutzer. Einmal hatte ich ein Android Smartphone, einmal und nie wieder, Akku war nach 2 Jahren so am Arsch das es von 60% auf 0% in wenigen Minuten Belastung (Google Maps) gefallen ist, Betriebsystem war unnötig kompliziert und außer Viren runterladen haben einem die "Freiheiten" von Android gar nichts gebracht, Lautsprecher war auch schnell am Ende und konnte nicht einmal im Ansatz die Versprechungen des Herstellers erfüllen und grotten langsam war es auch noch. Mein jetziges iPhone 6s habe ich seit bald 3 Jahren und bis auf das es etwas langsamer geworden ist, ist gar nichts passiert und es ist darauf Verlass das es auch funktioniert. Mein iPad 2 habe ich auch schon seit zig Jahren und hat mir Jahrelang gute Dienste geleistet, von denen man mit den mülligen Android Tablets nur träumen kann, mittlerweile ein iPad Pro 10.5 bestellt, das mein iPad 2 jetzt mal ablösen darf, selten hat sich etwas so rentiert zu kaufen.
> Die Macs sind allerdings der reinste Müll.



Sorry, aber deine Ansicht ist nicht mehr "State of the Art". iOS hat iTunes, das wohl umständlichste und bescheuerteste Tool aller Zeiten. Mit meinem Huawei Mate 10 Pro z.B. kann ich das gesamte Smartphone wie eine externe Festplatte nutzen. Apple hat nur den offizielle Appstore, Monopol lässt grüßen. Mit einem Androiden habe ich unzählige Store zur Verfügung mit teilweise enormen Einsparungen. 

Und wieso dieses geschlossene OS so bescheuert ist, lässt sich perfekt in Whatsapp darstellen. Sendet mir jmd. ein Foto via WA auf mein iPhone, ist das gesendet Foto für mich IMMER unzugänglich im System gespeichert. Lade ich es nun herunter, befindet es sich gleich zwei Mal in meinem Speicher. Das führt dazu, dass die Chats in WA immer so enorm groß werden. Gerade in Gruppen einfach nur stressig. In Android dagegen wird ebenfalls jedes Foto gespeichert, jedoch zugänglich. Daher gibt es die Option, ein Foto herunterzuladen, auch gar nicht. Sorry, aber solche Einschränkungen zulasten des ohnehin schmalen iPhone-Speichers sind lächerlich.

Naja und dann kommen noch Dinge wie Downloader dazu, die auf iOS auch allesamt enorm eingeschränkt sind. Von dem Versenden von Musik etc. mal ganz zu schweigen. Und nicht zu vergessen die Dreistigkeit in Form von Lightning, obwohl JEDER andere Hersteller mittlerweile (aus gutem Grund) USB Typ-C nutzt. Auch in Sachen Technik ist nicht alles super aktuell. Wenn man sich mal vor Augen führt, dass ein iPhone 8 aus dem Jahre 2017 nicht mal ein OLED-Panel verbaut hat, was bei Samsungs Topmodellen seit bereits 10 Jahren (!!!) der Fall ist. Und wir reden hier von einem 799€-Flaggschiff in der günstigsten Variante (Markteinführung).

Ich feier die Verarbeitung der iPhones, auch die Software hat ohne Frage Ihre Stärken, aber insgesamt kackt iOS gegen Android immer mehr ab. Oreo läuft erste Sahne, das Menü ist super kompakt geworden und auch so sind die Zeiten des überladeten Androids vorbei. Was einige Hersteller wie Samsung und Co. machen jetzt mal dahingestellt. Auch das Argument mit den Viren kann ich null nachvollziehen, denn 1. hat Android ein AntiVir grundsätzlich mit an Board und 2. treibe ich mich mit meinem Smartphone genauso wenig auf verseuchten Seiten herum wie beim PC. 

Ich bin im Übrigen nach meinem iPhone 5S, 6S sowie 7 zum Androiden gewechselt. Nicht, dass mir unterstellt wird, ein Fanboy zu sein.


----------



## efdev (4. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*



RtZk schrieb:


> ...



Nur weil du ein schlechtes Android Tablet gekauft hast sind nicht alle schlecht, im gegesatz zu iOS Geräten ist die Auswahl halt um einiges größer.
Das hat zwar den Vorteil das für jeden irgendwie was dabei ist aber auch den Nachteil das eben Müll dabei sein kann. 
Aber ja die iPad´s sind bis auf den Apple Pencil Top und der ist von der Technik her auch nicht schlecht, nur das drumherum halt zum 

Die iPad Preise sind auch die einzigen die irgendwie Nachvollziehbar sind und wo man für das was man bekommt eigentlich nicht meckern kann


----------



## Abductee (4. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar BÃ¶rsenwert*



Starcook schrieb:


> Sorry, aber deine Ansicht ist nicht mehr "State of the Art". iOS hat iTunes, das wohl umständlichste und bescheuerteste Tool aller Zeiten. Mit meinem Huawei Mate 10 Pro z.B. kann ich das gesamte Smartphone wie eine externe Festplatte nutzen. Apple hat nur den offizielle Appstore, Monopol lässt grüßen. Mit einem Androiden habe ich unzählige Store zur Verfügung mit teilweise enormen Einsparungen.


Deswegen ist iOS auch sicherer als Android, das ist so gwollt das du nicht so einfach auf den Speicher zugreifen kannst.
In Firmenumgebung gibt es kein vergleichbares OS was so einen Schutz bietet.



Starcook schrieb:


> Und wieso dieses geschlossene OS so bescheuert ist, lässt sich perfekt in Whatsapp darstellen. Sendet mir jmd. ein Foto via WA auf mein iPhone, ist das gesendet Foto für mich IMMER unzugänglich im System gespeichert. Lade ich es nun herunter, befindet es sich gleich zwei Mal in meinem Speicher. Das führt dazu, dass die Chats in WA immer so enorm groß werden. Gerade in Gruppen einfach nur stressig. In Android dagegen wird ebenfalls jedes Foto gespeichert, jedoch zugänglich. Daher gibt es die Option, ein Foto herunterzuladen, auch gar nicht. Sorry, aber solche Einschränkungen zulasten des ohnehin schmalen iPhone-Speichers sind lächerlich.


Da sind wir wieder bei der Sicherheit, die Sandbox bei Apple in denen die Apps laufen ist wesentlich strikter ausgelegt als bei Android.
Ich habe aber ein paar Apps die können auf Nachfrage problemlos auf meine Bilder zugreifen und auch neue ablegen. 
Wenn ich das iPhpne mit dem PC verbinde kann ich die auch ohne zusätzliche Software vom Handy runterladen. Ist das vielleicht eher ein Problem von WhatsApp?



Starcook schrieb:


> Naja und dann kommen noch Dinge wie Downloader dazu, die auf iOS auch allesamt enorm eingeschränkt sind. Von dem Versenden von Musik etc. mal ganz zu schweigen. Und nicht zu vergessen die Dreistigkeit in Form von Lightning, obwohl JEDER andere Hersteller mittlerweile (aus gutem Grund) USB Typ-C nutzt. Auch in Sachen Technik ist nicht alles super aktuell. Wenn man sich mal vor Augen führt, dass ein iPhone 8 aus dem Jahre 2017 nicht mal ein OLED-Panel verbaut hat, was bei Samsungs Topmodellen seit bereits 10 Jahren (!!!) der Fall ist. Und wir reden hier von einem 799€-Flaggschiff in der günstigsten Variante (Markteinführung).


Als ob USB-C bei den Andoriden standard wäre. Das haben nur die Top-Geräte und den Vorteil gegenüber Lightning muss man mir auch erstmal erklären.
Verdrehsicher und robust ist der Lightning gegenüber Micro-USB bereits. Schnelladen bei den geringen Akkukapazitäten die Apple verbaut seh ich auch nicht wirklich als Vorteil.
Über OLED kann man sich auch streiten, wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich  eines ohne nehmen. Ich nutze mein Handy länger als drei Jahre und da hab ich keine Lust auf Einbrenneffekte.



Starcook schrieb:


> Ich feier die Verarbeitung der iPhones, auch die Software hat ohne Frage Ihre Stärken, aber insgesamt kackt iOS gegen Android immer mehr ab. Oreo läuft erste Sahne, das Menü ist super kompakt geworden und auch so sind die Zeiten des überladeten Androids vorbei. Was einige Hersteller wie Samsung und Co. machen jetzt mal dahingestellt. Auch das Argument mit den Viren kann ich null nachvollziehen, denn 1. hat Android ein AntiVir grundsätzlich mit an Board und 2. treibe ich mich mit meinem Smartphone genauso wenig auf verseuchten Seiten herum wie beim PC.


Ein gut gepatchtes Android würd ich auch als relativ sicher einstufen, nur wo findet man das?
Ist ein Energiehungriger Antivirus bei den Androiden wirklich notwendig?
Wieviele Geräte haben schon ein Update wegen der aktuellen Bluetooth-Lücke bekommen?
Bluetooth-Luecke in Millionen Geraeten entdeckt |
    heise Security
Blueborne ist auch noch nicht so lange her.


----------



## RtZk (4. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*



efdev schrieb:


> Nur weil du ein schlechtes Android Tablet gekauft hast sind nicht alle schlecht, im gegesatz zu iOS Geräten ist die Auswahl halt um einiges größer.
> Das hat zwar den Vorteil das für jeden irgendwie was dabei ist aber auch den Nachteil das eben Müll dabei sein kann.
> Aber ja die iPad´s sind bis auf den Apple Pencil Top und der ist von der Technik her auch nicht schlecht, nur das drumherum halt zum
> 
> Die iPad Preise sind auch die einzigen die irgendwie Nachvollziehbar sind und wo man für das was man bekommt eigentlich nicht meckern kann



Es war ein Smartphone und es war in sämtlichen Tests als sehr gut befunden worden und das Flaggschiff des Herstellers und alles andere als billig. 
Die Auswahl bringt mir gar nichts wenn ich Viren drauf habe und nach einem Jahr keine Updates mehr bekomme.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*

Ein hoher Börsenwert sagt ja vor allem aus, dass die Leute sehr viele Erwartungen in das Unternehmen haben und davon ausgehen, dass es so weiter läuft wie bisher.
Das Vertrauen ist also da und gerade dort muss ein Unternehmen immer ansetzen. 
Ich frage mich ja schon sowieso länger, woher diese hohen Werte überhaupt kommen, denn rein wirtschaftlich betrachtet ist Apple natürlich nicht mal im Ansatz so viel Wert -- was natürlich für alle Unternehmen gilt, die da oben dabei sind.
Irgendwann wird diese Blase auch wieder platzen.


----------



## efdev (4. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar BÃ¶rsenwert*



Abductee schrieb:


> den Vorteil gegenüber Lightning muss man mir auch erstmal erklären.


Man hätte überall den selben Anschluss unter anderem auch den selben wie alle aktuellen Mac´s. 
Ich hab mich schon gefragt warum das neue iPad kein USB-C hat aber das liegt wohl am Stift, wäre doof wenn man den nirgends Laden kann  

Aus meiner Sicht wäre ein Update der iPad Pro Reihe mit dem Stift (und dem 2018 iPad) auf USB-C nicht schlecht gewesen, zusammen mit der möglichkeit das iPad über USB-C als Grafiktablett zu nutzen.
Gerade bei einem Pro Gerät wäre es schon sehr praktisch, jetzt wo auch Photoshop und andere Programme ziemlich nah an der Desktop Version auf iPad´s verfügbar sind, außerdem wäre auch jeder aktuelle USB Stick theoretisch in der Lage vom iPad genutzt zu werden.

Die Vorteile sind also schon da wenn Apple diese nutzen würde das würde die Produkte auch noch weitaus attraktiver machen.
(Der Stift kann von mir aus auch auf Batterie umgestellt werden das gefällt mir eh besser als das dämliche gelade)


----------



## Abductee (4. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein hoher Börsenwert sagt ja vor allem aus, dass die Leute sehr viele Erwartungen in das Unternehmen haben und davon ausgehen, dass es so weiter läuft wie bisher.
> Das Vertrauen ist also da und gerade dort muss ein Unternehmen immer ansetzen.
> Ich frage mich ja schon sowieso länger, woher diese hohen Werte überhaupt kommen, denn rein wirtschaftlich betrachtet ist Apple natürlich nicht mal im Ansatz so viel Wert -- was natürlich für alle Unternehmen gilt, die da oben dabei sind.
> Irgendwann wird diese Blase auch wieder platzen.



Kein anderes Unternehmen hat dermaßen viele Barreserven.
Wirtschaftlich betrachtet sind sie deswegen auch so viel besser bewertet als andere.
Die einzige Blase die da platzen könnte, wäre die verpflichtende Rückführung (Steuerzahlung) des Gewinns ins Heimatland.
Das würde zwar weh tun, sie hätten aber immer noch ein dickes Plus.


----------



## RtZk (4. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein hoher Börsenwert sagt ja vor allem aus, dass die Leute sehr viele Erwartungen in das Unternehmen haben und davon ausgehen, dass es so weiter läuft wie bisher.
> Das Vertrauen ist also da und gerade dort muss ein Unternehmen immer ansetzen.
> Ich frage mich ja schon sowieso länger, woher diese hohen Werte überhaupt kommen, denn rein wirtschaftlich betrachtet ist Apple natürlich nicht mal im Ansatz so viel Wert -- was natürlich für alle Unternehmen gilt, die da oben dabei sind.
> Irgendwann wird diese Blase auch wieder platzen.



Nein, Apple ist natürlich quasi nichts wert, Apple: Was der Konzern mit seinen 257 Mrd $ Cash machen kann - manager magazin , was sind schon 257 mrd US-Dollar.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*

Natürlich nur Amikonzerne, die mit Hilfe dieses Börsenwert-Irrsinns in ein vollkommen absurdes Glanzlicht gerückt werden...typisch 

Wenn man den ECHTEN Wert eines Unternehmens am *Sachwert* deren *Erzeugnisse* festmachen würde, sähe es auf eimal ganz anders aus.
 Dann wären die *angeblichen *Lichtgestalten MS, Apple, Amazon und Google nämlich weit abgeschlagen von der Spitze...denn was ist so'n olles iPhone oder eine "Windows 10 Lizens" oder "Amazon Prime-Account" schon wert im Vergleich zum Sachwert eines Premium-Mittelklassewagen von Audi, BMW, Mercedes ?


----------



## Abductee (4. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Natürlich nur Amikonzerne, die mit Hilfe dieses Börsenwert-Irrsinns in ein vollkommen absurdes Glanzlicht gerückt werden...typisch
> 
> Wenn man den ECHTEN Wert eines Unternehmens an deren *Erzeugnisse* festmachen würde, sähe es auf eimal ganz anders aus.
> Dann wären die *angeblichen *Lichtgestalten MS, Apple, Amazon und Google nämlich weit abgeschlagen von der Spitze...denn was ist so'n olles iPhone oder eine "Windows 10 Lizens" oder "Amazon Prime" schon wert im Vergleich zu einem Premium-Mittelklassewagen von Audi, BMW, Mercedes ?



Apple könnte mit seinen Barreserven Audi, BMW und Mercedes kaufen.


----------



## RtZk (4. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Natürlich nur Amikonzerne, die mit Hilfe dieses Börsenwert-Irrsinns in ein vollkommen absurdes Glanzlicht gerückt werden...typisch
> 
> Wenn man den ECHTEN Wert eines Unternehmens am *Sachwert* deren *Erzeugnisse* festmachen würde, sähe es auf eimal ganz anders aus.
> Dann wären die *angeblichen *Lichtgestalten MS, Apple, Amazon und Google nämlich weit abgeschlagen von der Spitze...denn was ist so'n olles iPhone oder eine "Windows 10 Lizens" oder "Amazon Prime-Account" schon wert im Vergleich zum Sachwert eines Premium-Mittelklassewagen von Audi, BMW, Mercedes ?



So leid es mir für dich tut, doch sie wären (bis auf Amazon) immer noch die wertvollsten Unternehmen der Welt, Microsoft, Alphabet und Apple besitzen die mit Abstand größten Barreserven der Welt.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Vor iPhone 2018: Apple ist erstes Unternehmen mit 1 Billion US-Dollar Börsenwert*



Abductee schrieb:


> Apple könnte mit seinen Barreserven Audi, BMW und Mercedes kaufen.


Ja, weil's am "Börsenwert" gerechnet wird und nicht am "Sachwert" der Erzeugnisse.

Hängen die Anti-Selbstmord-Auffangnetze übrigens immer noch zwischen den asiatischen Fabrikhallen ?


----------

